# Suche guten Musikplayer / Mediaplayer mit 5.1 upmix



## dirkdiggler (5. September 2010)

Hallo

Ich suche einen guten Mediaplayer für meine recht große Musiksammlung. Seit ich denken kann benutze ich dafür eigentlich immer Winamp. Allerdings funktioniert seit ich Windows 7 hab der Upmix von Stereo auf 5.1 nicht mehr. Konnte das früher immer im Creative Treiber einstellen.

Falls aber jemand nen Plugin für Winamp kennt mit dem das auch möglich ist wäre ich auch dafür dankbar. Hatte da mal eins, ich glaub von Andrew Lab oder so ähnlich, aber hier wurden die Einstellungen verworfen falls ich mal unter Wiedergabegeräte von Soundkarte auf Onboardsound umgeschaltet hab.

Wäre schön wenn das Programm noch ne Autotagfunktion hätte und man die Albumcover runter laden könnte. Ne hübsche Oberfläche wäre auch nett.

Danke schon mal für eure Vorschläge


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. September 2010)

sollte funktionieren - auch unter 7:
VL Sound for Vista / 7 v1.0.0.17 - Winamp


----------



## dirkdiggler (6. September 2010)

Danke, funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Es wird nur das Signal an ein bestimmtes Ausgabegerät gekoppelt. (hab meine Headset am onboardsound und meine boxen an ner Soundkarte)Das führt dazu das ich, wenn ich auf Kopfhörer umstelle, es per Hand in der Plugin Konfiguration einstellen muss.
Aber damit kann ich leben.
Dank nochmal


----------

